# Darkmoon's "Little Dancer"... the Cull girl who decided to be a boy



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Darkmoon's "Little Dancer"... the Cull girl who decided to be a boy....

"Little Dancer" (AKA Dancer) was the smallest of my cull females that I got from Darkmoon.... she was suppoced to be part of my sorority.... until I found out SHE was a HE


Dancer when I got "her"
























Becoming a man?
Lol






















And Dancer today:


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

She turned out to be a VERY pretty boy!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

She's so pretty! You got a good deal on her lol


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

4mb3rNich0l3 said:


> She turned out to be a VERY pretty boy!


Lol... "she" did! He is still small... barely bigger than Peanut, my smallest girl


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> She's so pretty! You got a good deal on her lol


 
I know!!!! When I was looking at the males I was deciding between my boy Orpheus and a boy who looked JUST like Dancer... def. got a good deal  lol


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow he is pretty!


----------



## phupha2011 (Jan 21, 2012)

Fish species should not be raised in a small fish that bites its tail was missing.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

phupha2011 said:


> Fish species should not be raised in a small fish that bites its tail was missing.


?
His tail wasn't missing.... he could be considered a runt.... betta fry release a growth hormone as they get bigger that stunts the growth of their younger siblings.... Dancer's growth was stunted....


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

a123andpoof said:


> Wow he is pretty!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow what a wonderfull surprise.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow but still gorgeous ;-)


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

phupha2011 said:


> Fish species should not be raised in a small fish that bites its tail was missing.


I don't understand? Are you saying that Little should of disposed of Dancer because it took him a bit longer to grow out his fins as a baby?
Or that we shouldn't keep fish that bite their own fins? I am not giving up Butters! 

Very handsome little boy you have there, he was definitely holding back and has become quite a jewel.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Myates said:


> I don't understand? Are you saying that Little should of disposed of Dancer because it took him a bit longer to grow out his fins as a baby?
> Or that we shouldn't keep fish that bite their own fins? I am not giving up Butters!
> 
> Very handsome little boy you have there, he was definitely holding back and has become quite a jewel.


 
Seriously... XD Im SO confused.... and I would NEVER dispose of a betta because they are small or they took longer to grow in... he is not a breeder betta... he's one of my PETS.... and everyone thinks he's adorable with itty bitty booty that likes to wiggle and say hi to everyone....

and Im not giving up my Flagg OR Orpheus!!!!


Thank you Mayats  he really has truly blossmed!!!!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I think that comment might be something about raising a fish in a small space (that cup) or it could bit it's tail?? Maybe? I know you use the cup for water changes/pictures


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm confused too but I agree with the biting...Emanon is a total biter...but I love my Emmybutt and wouldn't give him up for it! <3....beautiful fish btw!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yup that's the marble gene for you! This is the reason for my fascination of marbles and having them as beautiful swimming works f art that obviously love change lol.

He is a very nice looking male. You might also be in store for some extra marbling. He is still young. Is there any particular pattern you would like to see?

Also he might even marble into a butterfly male because the butterfly gene is connected to marbles as well. When breeding a marble and continuing the line, you will eventually end up with some nice butterfly's with some selective breeding in the process.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I think that comment might be something about raising a fish in a small space (that cup) or it could bit it's tail?? Maybe? I know you use the cup for water changes/pictures


Ok... lol... and yes, putting bettas into cups was the only way I could get a picture with my old cell phone.... by the time the picture would snap the betta would be on the other side of the tank and I would be left with a picture of a plant... or a plain wall if I was REALLY lucky.... lol... loving my new camera... though I still cup some of my bettas since my camera takes better pictures in natural light


----------



## livingart (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, he's really changed! I'll bet, in a couple of months, he'll be a stunner


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

wow! VERY NICE!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

livingart said:


> Wow, he's really changed! I'll bet, in a couple of months, he'll be a stunner


 
I know!!! I can't wait!!! Im hoping that his size will catch up, but even if it doesn't Im not going to freak  he's to gorgeous and has to much personality to fret over size...


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettasusa said:


> wow! VERY NICE!


 
Thank you!!!!


----------

